# Goodnight Speckles



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Today we had our dear little Speckles pts. He was a beautiful rescue boy that came to us painfully thin and covered in shed with his sister Coco. After three years with us he suddenly started to lose weight dispite eating like a horse! He was playful, and a complete gentleman. The vet said it was cancer that was ravaging his poor little body since it happened so fast, so we believe the kindest thing to do was put him out of his misery. We have no idea how old he was but he will be sadly missed. He used to have an obsession with watching people wash up  we will miss you staring at the suds little man.

Goodnight little Speckles.


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

*Sorry for your loss *


----------

